# Photozelle



## lahcen (29 Juli 2020)

Hallo allerseits,
Hoffe finde ich hier eine Antwort für mein Problem, und zwar, ich kriege wenn ich das lichtsignal durch die Photodiode einen Grundrauschen, das ich nicht wegkriegen kann. Also das oszilloskope zeigt ein Hohes Rauschen was eigentlich mehr als sonst normal.
Habe auch fotos von der benutzten Photozelle und das Oszi mit eingestellten Parameter


----------



## lahcen (29 Juli 2020)




----------



## Heinileini (30 Juli 2020)

lahcen schrieb:


> Also das oszilloskope zeigt ein Hohes Rauschen was eigentlich mehr als sonst normal.


Du vergleichst mit "sonst normal". Was ist denn bei "sonst normal" anders? Anderer Sensor? Auf dem Sensor steht "Amplified Detector". Liegt der Unterschied im "amplified"? Das Rauschen dürfte deshalb auch verstärkt sein, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass durch den Verstärker noch Rauschen hinzu kommt.


----------



## lahcen (30 Juli 2020)

Ich versuche das Problem zu schildern, auf die photodiode ist ein Filter aufgebaut, was natürlich ermöglicht das Signal wahrzunehmen. Sonst normal meinte ich damit selbst bei ausgeschalteten laser misst das oszilloskope einn Grundrauschen, obwohl eigentlich die photodiode kein Signal empfangen hat. Oder alternativ könnte am oszilloskope Parameter liegen ist auch leider fraglich.


----------



## winnman (30 Juli 2020)

Hast du das Teil testweise mal komplett abgedunkelt? (nicht das die Raumbeleuchtung da Mist produziert).

Wie sieht die Versorgungsspannung aus wenn du die mit dem Oszi mal betrachtest?


----------



## Ralle (30 Juli 2020)

In welchem Bereich liegt denn das Rauschen?
Null Signal, Oszi auf volle Empfindlichkeit?


----------



## Blockmove (30 Juli 2020)

Ist zwar schon ne Ewigkeit her, aber rauscht nicht jede Photodiode?


----------



## Heinileini (31 Juli 2020)

lahcen schrieb:


> Sonst normal meinte ich damit selbst bei ausgeschalteten laser misst das oszilloskope einn Grundrauschen, obwohl eigentlich die photodiode kein Signal empfangen hat.


Ohne Grundrauschen geht es nicht. Das hat nichts mit der Beleuchtung (dem "NutzSignal") zu tun sondern mit der thermischen Bewegung der LadungsTräger (Elektronen, "Löcher").
Ist denn Dein NutzSignal so winzig, dass es sich nicht deutlich vom Rauschen abhebt und Du Dir deshalb diese Gedanken machst?


----------



## lahcen (5 August 2020)

Sorry für das späte Antwort, im Moment zeigt das oszi  einn wert von 6 mv, und soll eigentlich einn wert von 1 mv bei 30 mw Leistung.


----------



## Heinileini (5 August 2020)

lahcen schrieb:


> Sorry für das späte Antwort, im Moment zeigt das oszi  einn wert von 6 mv, und soll eigentlich einn wert von 1 mv bei 30 mw Leistung.


Ich verstehe das Problem bzw. den Unterschied zwischen diesem konkreten Fall und "sonst" leider immer noch nicht.
Mir kam nur gerade folgender Gedanke: ist evtl. Dein LaserStrahl, der auf die PhotoDiode trifft, so "dünn", dass nur ein kleiner Teil der Licht-empfindlichen Fläche der PhotoDiode wirksam ist?


----------

